# SVN/Subversive: Autor im Project Explorer anzeigen



## TSH (1. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

mit Subclipse wurde im JEE Project Explorer immer der Autor der entsprechenden Revisionsnummer angezeigt. Jetzt habe ich Eclipse 3.5 drauf und hab mir mal Subversive angeschaut. Da seh ich leider nur die Revisionsnummer, aber keinen Autor.

Eigentlich ist das für mich oft eine nützliche Information. Kann man das irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## faulelotte (1. Jul 2009)

TSH hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt habe ich Eclipse 3.5 drauf und hab mir mal Subversive angeschaut. Da seh ich leider nur die Revisionsnummer, aber keinen Autor.
> 
> Eigentlich ist das für mich oft eine nützliche Information. Kann man das irgendwo einstellen?



Natürlich. Schau mal unter 
Window > Preferences > Team > SVN > Label Decorations
nach den Einstellungen.


----------



## TSH (1. Jul 2009)

Danke! Hat geklappt!


----------

